
Qt Creator 4.8.0 released – Support for LSP added - giancarlostoro
http://blog.qt.io/blog/2018/12/06/qt-creator-4-8-0-released/
======
baldfat
This implement of Language Server Protocol is pretty neat. I really like Qt
Creator and wish it had more language support, but we still only have Python
successfully implemented.

I am wondering if they might now make it easier to incorporate new alternative
languages into Qt Creator? I am guessing this is just for C++, QML, javascript
and Python but it would be nice if this was expanded.

